# Adapters needed for 18" MOMO Rims



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Im looking at getting MOMO's Sentry Rims










The specs for these rims are:
18" x 8", +40 Offset, 5x114.3 Bolt Pattern, 73mm Hub

My Question is What spacers/adaptors do i need to make these fit? 

I know custom ones will probably have to be made.
Ive heard of www.motorsport-tech.com from other threads, and heard that they can do custom adaptors.
I plan on contacting them and getting a quote, id just like to know the specifications of what i am asking for.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

I can make those for you there going to made out of highest quality USA-made ALCOA billet aluminum it will be 4 adapters I need to know how thick 5x108mm cb cruze hub to 5x114.3mm lip 73.1mm 12mmx1.5 studs I could do it for $400 p.s. not Chinese sawed off by a hyd-mach saw then machined in a lathe then drilled in a vertical mill stud come out of MI same guys who make em for GM , FORD etc


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

For that size wheel you will have to be careful since I run an 18x8.5" +40 wheel and I'm sitting almost flush. With spacers on an 18x8" +40 wheel you will probably have some poke, which could cause rubbing if you lower your car in the future[or if its already lowered].


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

A 25mm ( 1" ) adapter will change the offset of that wheel to +15.

That's gonna poke.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

evo77 said:


> A 25mm ( 1" ) adapter will change the offset of that wheel to +15.
> 
> That's gonna poke.


Oh yeah, thats going to be a decent 10-15mm of poke at least. And with that much if he lowered his car and/or bottomed out he could end up with a meeting between his tire and fender.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

How much would a 19mm adapter add to the offset?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mick said:


> How much would a 19mm adapter add to the offset?


It will reduce the offset by 19mm. So an et40 wheel would effectively become an et21 wheel.

I looked into adapters in the past for another car. The thinnest they were offered at the time was 19mm (3/4"). This was required because the new adapter bolts in place with your existing PCD and the nuts that secure the adapter need to sit below flush with the surface so the new wheel fits properly. Seeing how these adapters work, I'm not too sure I'd be comfortable with an aluminum adapter that thin... people use them, but they don't look overly robust. A 1" adapter looks FAR more substantial, but that's changing your wheel offset by 25mm.

To the OP, I don't think an adapter is going to work for an et40 wheel. As far as I know, no one has done an adapter for a stock body Cruze successfully. EDIT: Maybe if you could find an et50 wheel you might get something to work, but most wheels seem to be offered in the 35-45 range.


----------



## MDee (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info everyone... sounds like my best option is to keep looking for some different wheels


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> As far as I know, no one has done an adapter for a stock body Cruze successfully...


Supposedly this fella here has added 1" adapters to a 42mm 18x7.5 wheel but has not provided pics to prove it.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/53-cruze-parts/13806-forged-wheels-18-centerlines.html


----------

